# TEST



## Guest (Jan 25, 2004)

what kind of fish is this....and dont say "its some kinda pygo"....thats just a little obvious.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

i think its a lovely little piranha


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

red belly.....although this one doesn't have a very red belly


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

vlahos said:


> red belly.....although this one doesn't have a very red belly


 yeah

A mature red belly


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

piranhadaddy said:


> what kind of fish is this....and dont say "its some kinda pygo"....thats just a little obvious.

















looks like some kind of pygo to me......


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

it looks like a red and you can see some red on its anal fin
its a nice one too very good condition
dixon


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think it's a stressed redbelly.

*_Moved to Piranha Identification_*


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

yup a rb that has loss its colors


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Yes,it looks like a Natterreri.

Jim


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

red belly


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

this rbp doesnt seem that big to me..at that size his colors shouldnt fade away unless he was stressed


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

Hong Kong red belly. One that is tank raised in Hong Kong, and raised in an aquarium.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2004)

thanks for all the replies. they were interesting. its not from hong kong but it is just a red belly. i thought the greenish back would fool at least one person. your all just to knowledgable! the truth is that i just had a different light on him and he was sleeping too. i had just turned the lights on from pitch black so thats why all the red was gone. here is a pic of the same fish....


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

natt or piraya


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2004)

she is nine inches


----------

